
Mozilla Installs Scheduled Telemetry Task on Windows with Firefox 75 - miked85
https://www.ghacks.net/2020/04/09/mozilla-installs-scheduled-telemetry-task-on-windows-with-firefox-75/
======
untog
Mozilla have posted about it:

[https://blog.mozilla.org/data/2020/03/16/understanding-
defau...](https://blog.mozilla.org/data/2020/03/16/understanding-default-
browser-trends/)

And it’s disabled if you have disabled browser telemetry. Personally I’m OK
with this, it doesn’t feel particularly sneaky.

------
4cao
A quick reminder how to maintain your privacy while using Firefox (Windows
pathnames):

1\. Install Firefox with Internet disconnected. Do not install the Maintenance
Service. Run once and then close it completely (Ctrl-Shift-Esc to check no
processes are running).

2\. Create and edit the file:

"%APPDATA%\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\\*.default\user.js"

Use the following as a template:
[https://github.com/pyllyukko/user.js/blob/master/user.js](https://github.com/pyllyukko/user.js/blob/master/user.js)

Best to read through the whole contents and edit it by hand as some of the
settings might be too restrictive (there's a "relaxed" version too in another
repository by the same author).

3\. Create and edit the file:

"%ProgramFiles%\Mozilla Firefox\distribution\policies.json"

With the following contents:

    
    
        {
         "policies": {
          "DisableAppUpdate": true
         }
        }
    

Note: This file and directory are being deleted every time you update Firefox,
so be prepared to re-create them afterwards. Alternatively, it might also work
to revoke the write permission to that directory but this could break the
whole update process (I have yet to test it).

4\. Update Firefox manually whenever a new version is released but wait for a
while first, so that all the new anti-features such as this one come to light.

~~~
acqq
Related:

[https://www.ghacks.net/2020/01/06/please-mozilla-dont-
touch-...](https://www.ghacks.net/2020/01/06/please-mozilla-dont-touch-the-
user-js-functionality-in-firefox/)

------
Operyl
Every time I scroll down on this page in iOS Safari it just automatically
refreshes bringing me back to the top. If I recall correctly this was blogged
about on Mozilla’s blog already.

